# Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT Coming Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 7, 2015)

```
With the recent $100 price drop on the Speedlite 430EX II, it became apparent that a replacement was coming.</p>
<p>We can expect a Speedlite 430EX III-RT very shortly, perhaps even tonight.</p>
<p>The new flash will retail for $299 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Compact, Portable & Indispensable

</strong>For advanced flash photography on the go, the Speedlite 430EX III­RT is efficiently designed to incorporate a number of options in a compact, lightweight and portable package. It’s considerably smaller than its predecessor, has a compact head with a redesigned optical zooming mechanism and, like the 600EX­RT, has a refined exterior for good looks and intuitive operation.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/speedlite430exiiirtsize.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-21509" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/speedlite430exiiirtsize.jpg" alt="speedlite430exiiirtsize" width="552" height="242" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Power, Over a Wide Range</strong>

The Speedlite 430EX III­RT has a maximum guide number of 141 ft./43m at ISO 100, and flash coverage of 24­105mm, 14mm with its integrated extendable wide panel in use (full­frame). Whether taking portraits or group photos, working close or from a distance, the Speedlite 430EX III­RT has the power to illuminate the subject at hand.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Simple Advancements for Enhanced Results

</strong>The Speedlite 430EX III­RT incorporates a number of features designed to provide excellent results, simply. Its built­in, extendable Catchlight panel can softly brighten faces for a more natural look and can better capture facial expression. Plus, it helps reflect illumination from the flash onto the subject’s eyes. The Speedlite 430EX III­RT’s Dot­matrix LCD has a clear, easy to read Graphic User Interface (GUI) so all settings can be seen. Its new, easily operated Control Dial makes selecting and changing flash settings a breeze</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiiirt3.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-21512" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiiirt3.jpg" alt="430exiiirt3" width="562" height="213" /></a></p>
<p><strong>More Flexibility for Increased Bounce Options</strong>

By aiming the head of the flash at a wall or ceiling, a broad, soft and even illumination can be achieved for more natural­looking photography. The Speedlite 430EX III­RT has an improved bounce range: it can be moved up from 0­90°, can be rotated 150° to the left and 180° to the right. With this flexibility, it’s easy to experiment with bounced flash, and to find just the right setup for compelling portraits, still life or other creative photographs.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/speedlite430exiiirt.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-21514" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/speedlite430exiiirt.jpg" alt="speedlite430exiiirt" width="549" height="179" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Dynamic, Flexible Wireless Functions</strong>

For comprehensive lighting setups on the go, the Speedlite 430EX III­RT offers a number of options for both wireless flash and multi­camera operation. When used with a compatible flash, or flash driver mounted on camera, the Speedlite 430EX III­RT can serve as a slave unit in an optical setup, at distances of up to 49.2 ft./15m (indoors). In addition to optical wireless flash, the Speedlite 430EX III­RT is capable of radio transmitted wireless flash where the flash units need not be in visual proximity to one another and transmission distance is extended up to 98.4 ft./30m. Among cameras with the Speedlite 430EX III­RT attached, setups of up to 15 flash and camera units can be synchronized to take photographs simultaneously, making multi­angle and multi­directional photography setups simple. Additionally, remote shutter release can be achieved when the Speedlite 430EX III­RT is used as a slave unit with a compatible EOS digital SLR.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21506 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiii-rt6.jpg'><img width="150" height="83" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiii-rt6-150x83.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="430exiii-rt6" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiii-rt5.jpg'><img width="150" height="83" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430exiii-rt5-150x83.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="430exiii-rt5" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430EXIII1.jpg'><img width="150" height="83" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/430EXIII1-150x83.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="430EXIII" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2015)

Lots of nice improvements, slave only as expected.


----------



## Freddell (Jul 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lots of nice improvements, slave only as expected.


I thought the name 430 EXIII RT implies radio transmitter, ie not only slave?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lots of nice improvements, slave only as expected.



So help me understand: a hotshoe mounted 600EX-RT master could command a 430 EX III-RT slave via radio or optical, but the reverse would not be possible? (i.e. the 430 EX III-RT is only radio capable as a slave?)

#availablelightshooterasksadumbflashquestion 

- A


----------



## distant.star (Jul 7, 2015)

.
I see nothing about batteries. It looks too small to retain the four AA setup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2015)

No mention of master flash capability, ergo...slave only (RT or optical). 

Same as the 430EX II – keep in mind that an optical master uses the main xenon flash tube, and the 430 obviously has one so it _could_ be a master, but Canon chose not to provide that functionality.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome!!! It took a while but finally it's here!


----------



## IsaacImage (Jul 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> No mention of master flash capability, ergo...slave only (RT or optical).



Hopefully its going to work as a Master as well


----------



## mrzero (Jul 7, 2015)

IsaacImage said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of master flash capability, ergo...slave only (RT or optical).
> ...



The text posted is very clearly slave-only. You know what, I take that back. It is very clearly slave-only for the optical transmission. The radio transmission language is deliberately vague. And, quite frankly, Canon did the same BS when they released the updated MR-14EXII, trying to be vague about its relationship to RT and master capabilities.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2015)

This will probably be a nice little unit, but honestly, given the availability and frequent sales on refurbished 600 EX RTs, I'm not sure it's worth the price given the compromises (assuming it is a receiver only and, like the previous 430 EX II, does not accept an external battery pack.)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 7, 2015)

Is there any reason to get the 580ii to learn flash, or will this handle it? I mean, so it (apparently) can't be a master... but if it's my only flash, that's not an issue. How much more does the 580 do besides control other flashes?


----------



## hovland (Jul 7, 2015)

Finally 
Just what have been waiting for.
Slave only?, No hinder


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> Is there any reason to get the 580ii to learn flash, or will this handle it? I mean, so it (apparently) can't be a master... but if it's my only flash, that's not an issue. How much more does the 580 do besides control other flashes?



No. 

Unless it's dirt cheap, I would not get a 580 EX II. It is optical only, so you need a radio transmitter/receiver system if you want to eventually go the RT route. Now, there is nothing wrong with optical transmitters under the right conditions (I never had a problem with them) but given the age of the system, I would recommend investing in the RT system. 

Flash is like Lay's Potato Chips (you can't have just one). You will start with one, and before you know it, you will have six, along with a transmitter. Might as well buy into the RT system at the beginning. It will save you money in the long run.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2015)

distant.star said:


> I see nothing about batteries. It looks too small to retain the four AA setup.



Looks about 430EX II sized, compared to the 600 as pictured. The 430 uses 4 AA's.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2015)

mrzero said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I agree it's vague. But I'd bet good money it will not serve as a master.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2015)

unfocused said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason to get the 580ii to learn flash, or will this handle it? I mean, so it (apparently) can't be a master... but if it's my only flash, that's not an issue. How much more does the 580 do besides control other flashes?
> ...



I started with three 580 EX II's, pocket wizards, and all the accessories, and then moved down to one which almost never gets used. Then recently, I bought a tiny little 90EX for $45 to act as a optical master, but also for my powershot cameras and G1X.

I keep thinking I will buy more RT flashes, but then wake up and ask myself when the last time I used my flash.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice. I have 2x 600 EX RTs and have wanted a third. This might end up in my bag to be something a bit different.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 7, 2015)

looks like a nice addition to my flash collection.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



I work with marketing folks every day. A business clearly states feature-based value propositions unless it's a fluff little feature. Being a radio master would not be a little detail -- Canon would come right out and tell us.

...and if they _did_ include it, I imagine it would undercut the dickens out of 600 EX-RT and (especially) ST-E3-RT sales. 

So I doubt it's a radio master, but in fairness, I'm no flash expert.

- A


----------



## andrewflo (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mrzero said:
> ...



Seems like a pretty logical observation. Even as a slave only, seems like a pretty cool addition to Canon's RT lineup.


----------



## duppencf (Jul 8, 2015)

hm... hard to compete with recent 3rd party flashes like the RT compatible $124 Yongnuo YN-600ex-RT when it is neutered to be slave only.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 8, 2015)

Any chance of a 580exiii ?? It had the best AF asist light around for low light situations.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

duppencf said:


> hm... hard to compete with recent 3rd party flashes like the RT compatible $124 Yongnuo YN-600ex-RT when it is neutered to be slave only.



Have you found the Yongnuo units to be reliable? 




bergstrom said:


> Any chance of a 580exiii ?? It had the best AF asist light around for low light situations.



No, the 580 line became the 600 line (same light power, just a longer zoom head).


----------



## duppencf (Jul 8, 2015)

> Have you found the Yongnuo units to be reliable?


Yes, but they are using Canon's RT system reverse engineered, so compatibility with new canon stuff isn't 100% assured. Still, the Yonguo YN-E3-RT transmitter is arguably better than canon's since it adds a focus assist lamp and allows you to pop the flashes before they are 100% recharged. Plus they have receivers to drive other flashes with the Canon RT system. They're supporting the wireless system better than Canon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2015)

exactly what I was waiting for. good thing I held of purchasing the 600ex-rt or the new Nissin Di700 Air for macro photography.

Edit: As long as its priced below 300$ mark, its going to be a great upgrade for anyone with old 430ex II as well.


----------



## archiea (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mrzero said:
> ...



Not really. I've rarely used my 600ex as a master since I got the radio remote. Plus the radio remote is cheaper than even the new 430ex. Plus I think canon made their money already on the 600ex-rt since its about $150 less now than it was when I got them, I mean, when they first came out.  I also can see canon bundling two new 430's with the radio remote as they did with the 600ex-rt. I shoot in bars with 5 600 ex-rt's, I can really see these being handy as extra spot lights on the scene to create accent lights. And at $300 a pop, WOW. Granted its all a closed system but it works, every time. I hope this rumor is true.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Have you found the Yongnuo units to be reliable?



Yes I do. Which one didn't you find reliable Neuro?

And I rather like to have 3 YN-600-RT then 1 Canon RT, as this gives me much more possibilities!

I know there are a lot of discussions about reliability and quality of the Yongnuo devices. I bought a lot of them and I am very satisfied. For manual setup I use the YN560III (build-in RT receiver) together with the YN560-TX on which you can control these YN560III (power, zoom, multi settings) on top of your camera. For TTL I use the YN600-RT together with the YN-E3-RT. Both lines never did fail for me. Great solutions for that price.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 8, 2015)

Holy wow this took a long time. This is the hair light ive been waiting for. And easier to carry. Win.


----------



## DArora (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



From DPReview:> _1. With wireless radio receiver (RT model - Slave Function only); 430EX III model supports only optical transmission_

And specifications are up on Canon website - http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/speedlite-430ex-iii-rt-flash


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2015)

Reads to me it could be set as master unit, " Among cameras with the Speedlite 430EX III-RT attached, setups of up to 15 flash and camera units can be synchronized to take photographs simultaneously...".


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I am preety sure that ahsanfords guess is right. 
Canon would have told us *in bold letters*, if that flash had master functionality.
And why should they change their philosophy from the optical system with one premium master and all other as slaves?
Funny that it took them so much time - or let's say annoying that they waited for so long until a lot of people didn't want to wait any longer and bought a second, third, ... 600EX RT


----------



## bear (Jul 8, 2015)

I have 4x600EX-RT, ST-E3-RT, YN-600-RT, YN-E3-RT and I think I will miss master mode on 430-EX-RT, since 600-EX is too bulky for on-camera use and ST-E3-RT does not have focus assist or fill light. YN-E3-RT does have focus assist and you can use it on 3rd party bodies, but is never ready (you can't leave batteries inside).


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2015)

Now we have it from the release note:


> _Featuring enhanced functionality and operability over its predecessor (the Canon Speedlite 430EX II), the new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT features wireless flash shooting via optical or radio transmission (similar to the Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT* but slave function only*), _


----------



## alek35 (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lots of nice improvements, slave only as expected.


According to 
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/canon_launches_speedlite_430ex_iii_rt.do?utm_source=newsletter_july_2_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

They state:
"The Speedlite 430EX III-RT includes radio wireless flash control acting as either a master or slave unit. "


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

alek35 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of nice improvements, slave only as expected.
> ...



Yet it's 'slave only' on Canon USA's site. I suspect the confusion comes from the fact that in the RT system a slave flash _must_ be a transmitter because it reports connection/charging status to the master (optical slaves do not). Someone reads it's a transmitter and assumes that means master.


----------



## 1kind (Jul 8, 2015)

This dutch site says its slave and MASTER. They have pictures of it in Master mode

http://www.pf.nl/nieuw-canon-speedlite-430ex-iii-rt/


----------



## perspectivist (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there,

just to add up to the confusion, I would like to quote from Canon Germany and their homepage:

"Per Funkübertragung kann es auch als Masterblitz eingesetzt werden." (http://www.canon.de/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/consumer_news/cameras_accessories/speedlite_430ex_iii_rt.aspx)

A rough translation of this would read: "Via radio transmission it can be used as master flash as well."

Have a nice day.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2015)

perspectivist said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just to add up to the confusion, I would like to quote from Canon Germany and their homepage:
> 
> ...



Here's a Bing translation, which somewhat clearly suggests that the new flash will integrate better with a master/slave system--NOT be used as a master.

"It provides advanced functionality, additional integrated radio control with master and slave function and opens up a world of creative lighting options demanding users and professional photographers."

Seemed to take a long time for Canon to release this unit, but maybe the 600's were selling so well...


----------



## TeT (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the 1/2" shorter... my current 430 II dwarfs my SL1


----------



## m (Jul 8, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> perspectivist said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...



And that bing translation is nonsense. I mean seriously, why do you debate the translation of a (probably) native speaker with a bing translation? That's ridiculous.

perspectivist's translation is accurate, the question is how to interpret that sentence.

The devil is in the details: If the 430 RT is fired as slave via RT, that flashlight can be used as an optical master (every flash fired is an optical master). So if "being an optical extension of the true master flash, triggered via RT" counts as being used as master, the 430RT can be considered a "master" flash without being able to act as a master RT flash on its own.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

1kind said:


> This dutch site says its slave and MASTER. They have pictures of it in Master mode
> 
> http://www.pf.nl/nieuw-canon-speedlite-430ex-iii-rt/



Seems pretty conclusive...


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 8, 2015)

Built in catchlight panel - finally!


----------



## SaabStory (Jul 8, 2015)

*I just want a SMALL transmitter with an infrared focus-assist beam*

I bought a pair of 600RT flashes even though I rarely use both as light sources. I like to have one off-camera flash, and I want to have an on-camera wireless trigger that includes an infrared focus beam.

Apparently, my only solution was to buy an extra 600RT just to use as a trigger and focus assist. That's an expensive and needlessly cumbersome solution. Really I just want a trigger with a focus-assist beam.

If the new 430RT does indeed serve as a Master, then that will be a slightly less cumbersome solution.

If the 430RT does NOT serve as a master, then that's really silly! That would put someone in the position of relegating the more powerful 600RT to the role of non-firing master, while using the less powerful 430RT as the light source. (Assuming that they're trying to do what I do: retain the focus-assist beam on camera while using one off-camera flash)

Am I missing a smarter solution?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

TDP just posted a major correction to the release -- apparently everyone was asking about radio master functionality.

You all will likely be very happy to read this:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15411

- A


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2015)

m said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > perspectivist said:
> ...



Ahh, but English is my native language.

Your scenario describes a relay, not a master.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> TDP just posted a major correction to the release -- apparently everyone was asking about radio master functionality.
> 
> You all will likely be very happy to read this:
> 
> ...



Sounds great!

So was Canon feeling heat from Yongnuo?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2015)

That effectively kills the overpriced and under specced ST-E3-RT.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> That effectively kills the overpriced and under specced ST-E3-RT.



On paper, yes. I'm still waiting for a manual to surface on this. Either there's fine print on radio working range or number of channels on the new 430 or yes, that ST-E3-RT should plummet in price.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

So, this is definitely the one to get to start out with, then? Sounds like it has all everyone wants.


----------

